# Wills



## lozza7173 (Feb 6, 2011)

when i got married 16 years ago, we had legal wills drawn up and the originals are held by a storage company. if i should meet my demise in Canada will these legal wills be up held by the canadian law or will i have to get new ones drawn up by a canadian solicitor


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lozza7173 said:


> when i got married 16 years ago, we had legal wills drawn up and the originals are held by a storage company. if i should meet my demise in Canada will these legal wills be up held by the canadian law or will i have to get new ones drawn up by a canadian solicitor


The consensus is that it is better to have another will drawn up in Canada. Your dealing with two different legal systems and if you meet your demise on this side of the water your executors will have much less difficulty.


----------

